

100% Private Online Backup, Sync & Sharing - steilpass
https://spideroak.com/

======
steilpass
I've learned about SpiderOak in a [reddit
discussion]([http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1idagr/snowden_l...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1idagr/snowden_leak_microsoft_added_outlookcom_backdoor/cb3kwg5)).
Worthwhile starting an own thread.

